
Texture is a toolset for the production of scientific content - matthberg
https://github.com/substance/texture
======
okket
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12663274](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12663274)
(8 months ago, 39 comments)

------
radarsat1
> It has first-class support for JATS, the de facto standard for archiving and
> interchange of scientific open-access contents with XML.

De facto standard? I've literally never heard of this. Where did this format
come from?

This looks interesting. I want to try it out but I got an error ("SyntaxError:
Block-scoped declarations.. blahblahblah") and I don't feel like jumping
through hoops just to get it going just to try it. Is there a) an online demo
or b) a Dockerfile to get this working?

The website doesn't do a great job of describing what advantages this has over
LaTeX or LyX, but I want to see for myself.

Last thing: I'll say it, "Texture" is a terrible name. Impossible to Google
for, loaded meaning in many other contexts. I presume the "Tex" is for "Tex-
like", but is it actually TeX or not? Because if not that's terribly weird to
put it in the name.

Edit: Info on JATS here: [http://jats.nlm.nih.gov/archiving/tag-
library/1.1/](http://jats.nlm.nih.gov/archiving/tag-library/1.1/)

------
qznc
"Current Release: 1.0.0-alpha.2 (2016-10-07)"

"The following priorities are confirmed and funded and will be realized until
May 2017."

"The next pre-release (Alpha 3) is expected for April 2017."

So, what is the status?

~~~
_mql
Hi there! Here's one of the developers of Texture. Alpha 3 got delayed a bit.
It's a huge release, and it will be out in a couple of days. Stay tuned!

------
porker
Ahh, from the people at Substance.io. Glad to see the project is still going,
even if it's been through multiple pivots.

------
tthisk
We can not try it out online, why isn't there a hosted version since it is web
app anyway? Do think the (bio)medical world could greatly benefit from such a
tool since most researchers in these fields are still writing their papers in
Word (as far as I am aware), most these people aren't tech savy enough to use
Latex.

~~~
epmaybe
Have any researchers tried writing their papers in something like google docs
so that it can be collaborative? I will be writing my first paper in a few
months, and would appreciate a better way than "track changes" in Word for
collaboration.

~~~
chasely
I write my papers in LaTeX and usually just send the PDF to collaborators to
edit, and do my "track changes" using git. It's a bit overkill since I almost
never revert to older versions of text, but it's nice having a separate branch
for each collaborator and makes it easy to provide context to changes in
commits.

For something more collaborative there is ShareLaTeX and another similar
service I can't remember the name of.

I don't know what you're looking for beyond track changes, unless you want
real-time collaboration, which seems like it would just be asking for
something to get screwed up in the revision process.

~~~
JadeNB
> I write my papers in LaTeX and usually just send the PDF to collaborators to
> edit

Sorry, I must be misreading. You have plain-text source, but you send your
collaborators a PDF to edit? PDF editing seems error-prone at best, and anyway
hard to incorporate back into your source.

------
pjmlp
Back in 1998, a teacher at our university showed my his Word-like editor for
LaTeX running on his Solaris workstation.

It wasn't LyX, rather some commercial product I cannot recall the name.

~~~
pfortuny
Scuentific Workplace/Word?

~~~
pjmlp
Not sure, it was a Solaris Motif application.

Could not find any screenshots similar to my memories, only saw it during one
day spent at his office helping with some student assignments.

------
jessriedel
What is "scientific content"? A journal article? A data set?

~~~
chasely
Since they mention JATS heavily, and it is apparently a NIH-backed standard,
I'm guessing this is useful for people that publish NIH-funded research and
may have to use the JATS standard for their work.

